# Turkey



## Margaux (Feb 2, 2022)

Hi Anyone planning a trip to Turkey this July/August,
We will be traveling through Greece and heading for Istanbul and then south, Would be good to meet up!
Margaux


----------



## Brockley (Feb 4, 2022)

We’re doing both but not sure of exact dates.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 4, 2022)

Yes. We're back in Crete, will probably leave here mid/end June. Take a week to drive up to cross S of istanbul. 
No idea of planned route yet.  Will need to revisit all our aborted planning... we were just into Turkey when lockdown 1 hit us. 12 weeks on a Turkish campsite, lovely but didn't see a lot!!!  So unfinished business for us. Would like to get to Georgia, but time will be limited to under 3 months ... Turkey is huge meaning some big drives to the main sites. 

Keep in touch both.
K


----------



## Stanski (Feb 20, 2022)

Clunegapyears said:


> Yes. We're back in Crete, will probably leave here mid/end June. Take a week to drive up to cross S of istanbul.
> No idea of planned route yet.  Will need to revisit all our aborted planning... we were just into Turkey when lockdown 1 hit us. 12 weeks on a Turkish campsite, lovely but didn't see a lot!!!  So unfinished business for us. Would like to get to Georgia, but time will be limited to under 3 months ... Turkey is huge meaning some big drives to the main sites.
> 
> Keep in touch both.
> K


Hello again,
We have just settled for the weekend at El Saler, Valencia. Having had 2 toasty travel days, now in damp, windy climes.
Many travel ideas running through the head at the moment. 
Annoyances:
#1- with myself a little, only decided to do this trip 3 weeks ago when psoriasis and arthritis in knee's started to angrily complain of UK chill and damp, so quit job, gave SWMBO 5 days notice to sort clothes, sorted Covid passes, booked ferry.
#2 - Nil prep or plan except prior experiences. Still undecided on final destination.
#3 - Cannot get to Morocco with Covid travel ban implemented by Spain. 

Am still considering Greece as only one prior excursion, enjoyed it, uncertain of Turkey as no prepared planning thus no concept of where to go or what to do.
What was your brief experience?


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 20, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Hello again,
> We have just settled for the weekend at El Saler, Valencia. Having had 2 toasty travel days, now in damp, windy climes.
> Many travel ideas running through the head at the moment.
> Annoyances:
> ...


Are you a Fb user?


----------



## Stanski (Feb 20, 2022)

Yes, wife has, search Bern Ski, I have a presence but not used for 2yrs. Will resurrect it soon.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 20, 2022)

We love Turkey and have one in the freezer ready for Easter, bought on offer at christmas from Tesco


----------



## peejay (Feb 20, 2022)

We went back in 2012, the Magbaz travel website hosted our trip notes if its of use and there are co-ords for all the places we stayed, obviously a bit oota date now though. 



			MagBaz Travels - PJ in Turkey 2012
		




			MagBaz Travels
		


Pete


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 20, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Yes, wife has, search Bern Ski, I have a presence but not used for 2yrs. Will resurrect it soon.


There is Fb group called Gastrovanner set up for people who like to cook good food in their campers and mohos, there is a contributor called Frenchy le Van who have been touring all round Europe including Turkey and Greece, they are currently in Albania, they have posted masses of really good photos of the places that they have visited along with a great deal of info about the history of those places, so if you are looking for some background it would be a good place to start.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 20, 2022)

I had planned  on Turkey for this years Ab4D. The lovely Nic explained to me in great detail, just why I didn’t really want to go there.
The two most important words in any happy marriage. YES DEAR!
That being said, in Portugal and loving it


----------



## Stanski (Feb 20, 2022)

Trotter said:


> I had planned  on Turkey for this years Ab4D. The lovely Nic explained to me in great detail, just why I didn’t really want to go there.
> The two most important words in any happy marriage. YES DEAR!
> That being said, in Portugal and loving it


Ab4D = ?
Cannot fathom it.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 20, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Ab4D = ?
> Cannot fathom it.


Secret. If I told you? Well, it could be difficult for you.
Or I could just say, Adventureb4Dementia


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 21, 2022)

I have been to Turkey 2 x
No 1 an adventure Tour with Exodus
No 2  with Nida
Cappadoccia both times Konya and Dalyan
A bit of a long drive to get there and again within.
Lots to see and enjoy


----------



## GMJ (Feb 21, 2022)

Do you folks take a ferry from Italy or drive across?

If driving, which routes do you take?

ta


----------



## witzend (Feb 21, 2022)

Worth a look on Utube several videos of turkey tours this fella got a Few





						JOHN & MANDY
					

NOMADIC ADVENTURERS




					johnandmandy.uk


----------



## Thistle (Feb 21, 2022)

Don’t forget Turkieye is in a serious financial crisis at the moment with spiralling inflation now above 40%. Avoid buying Lira in advance etc.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 21, 2022)

Trotter said:


> Secret. If I told you? Well, it could be difficult for you.
> Or I could just say, Adventureb4Dementia


Aha, would never have guessed it, the one aspect of life noone can predict.  Guess if one has glass half full, then you're able to lessen the effects.


----------

